# Heated Grips Are Loose



## slowgoat (Nov 23, 2019)

I have a Deluxe 28, and the grips, which are Ariens grips that were installed by the dealer, came loose last winter. 

The dealer never installed the screws, and the bars don’t have screw holes. 

I would like to drill and tap screw holes. Should I? Any tips and hints? 

I want to reglue the grips. I see suggestions for hair spray, slow set epoxy, black spray paint, and Honda grip glue. Which to use? 

Can I wire the grips? That’s what I used to do with my Mountain Bike. 

Thanks!!


----------



## JerryR (Oct 18, 2016)

slowgoat said:


> I have a Deluxe 28, and the grips, which are Ariens grips that were installed by the dealer, came loose last winter.
> 
> The dealer never installed the screws, and the bars don’t have screw holes.
> 
> ...


I ordered the grip warmers kit from Ariens, the kit included some epoxy to attach the grips to the handles (Ariens "preferred" method ?).
Personally, I don't like to install replaceable parts "permanently". 
I did not use the epoxy, I drilled holes in the handles and fastened the grip with screws.
HTH
Jerryr


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

I installed grips on my Deluxe 28 last week. The kit provided some epoxy adhesive and IMO, there really isn't enough quantity of adhesive to do the job, but I went with it. I'd like to see "good and plenty". Also, unless the person mixing the epoxy takes extra effort to do a thorough job, the epoxy will not cure properly.

The heated grips kit does not come with screws to drill and tap, but IMO, it'd be a good idea to drill & tap a couple of screws for insurance. I plan to add two screws to each grip for that "double darn sure" factor. 

To remove the grips, you'll probably have to let them heat up and then slide them off. And to get them back on, you'll also heat them up. 

To answer your question about wiring, (I assume you mean safety wire, like I do with my dirt bikes), I don't think you can do this effectively with these heated grips. The grips have a rigid plastic core which will not compress under the force of the safety wire. 

Hope all this helps.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The adhesive with the kit is Loctite 608 hysol.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I ended up using a motorcycle hand grip glue from Honda. That's worked well for me. I think pop rivets were also used a while ago but they seem to have gotten away from that. I did pop rivet mine in place for added security/durability.


----------



## Kamran (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm having same problem, I had purchased ariens heated grips and used the epoxy came with it and it didn't hold 
What's a good fix that anyone tried and worked? 
Thanks


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Mine on my Pro 28" are pop riveted on from the factory. Not sure when Ariens stopped doing that. 
Just put a couple in each.


----------



## Kamran (Dec 20, 2020)

Where would I get them? And is it just drilling?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

At the hardware store....
This 5/32" diameter is close to what Ariens and Toro uses.
As far as drilling. You need to drill a hole just big enough for the rivet to go in.
Maybe someone who has just put them in will chime in as to how long the grip range was that they used


----------



## Kamran (Dec 20, 2020)

Do you recommend any sort of epoxy before putting the rivets? I will be going to harbor freight shortly to pickup this tool


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

OEM ones seem to be steel on my Ariens and toro.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Kamran said:


> Do you recommend any sort of epoxy before putting the rivets? I will be going to harbor freight shortly to pickup this tool


If it were me I would. I looked up the epoxy in the kit:
The adhesive with the kit is Loctite 608 hysol.
I'd use that or something that has similar qualities.


----------



## Kamran (Dec 20, 2020)

Zavie said:


> If it were me I would. I looked up the epoxy in the kit:
> The adhesive with the kit is Loctite 608 hysol.
> I'd use that or something that has similar qualities.


I had used the epoxy came in the OEM heated kits, and it was fine last year but over the year it came loose, this past snow storm I had to use the reverse to bring it back else grips would just keep coming my hand


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Epoxy generally does not like heat. That's why its important to use one that is formulated to withstand heat. I pulled the data sheet and Loctite does not list temperature ranges for the product.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I'd probably use an epoxy liquid enough to be easy to apply and higher temperature resistant


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

one could try motor cycle grip glue as they to have become a heated option


----------



## Kamran (Dec 20, 2020)

captchas said:


> one could try motor cycle grip glue as they to have become a heated option


where would I find that


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

What about high heat silicone gasket maker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Questions for the guys with the OEM pop-riveted grips - one rivet or two? Assume if two, 180 out?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Clutch Cargo said:


> Questions for the guys with the OEM pop-riveted grips - one rivet or two? Assume if two, 180 out?


2 rivets 180°


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Zavie said:


> 2 rivets 180°


Thanks!


----------

